# home made 2nd drive bracket for my S2's



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I made this out of some left over plexiglass and screws/standoffs from a old pc.


----------



## RAZUR_BLADEZ (Oct 3, 2006)

looks like it may trap alot of heat... hope not. I'd cut out the center to allow airflow on pcb. Just my 2 cents worth..Look at attached file


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Temp shouldnt be an issue, its been on 9 hours do to a power outage and the case temp is 102 F


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd build it out of metal, aluminum perhaps.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

sk33t3r said:


> Temp shouldnt be an issue, its been on 9 hours do to a power outage....


I'll bite.  
How does it stay on for 9 hours during a power outage??


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> I'll bite.
> How does it stay on for 9 hours during a power outage??


I was wondering that too.

sk33t3r your bracket looks really neat. Is there a gap that allows air flow between the hard drive and the plastic? If not you might want to drill some holes and/or add a spacer to allow air for cooling of the chips on the bottom of the hard drive.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Given the relatively low price of hard drives, I'd just go for a single drive upgrade especially considering the age of your original hard drive.

Edit:
and good ventilation is a good and necessary thing when it comes to hard drives.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I'm with mick on this one. It seems a lot of trouble, as I am guessing that is the orig TiVo drive and you are simply adding another 80GB? A hassle IMO.

However, the bracket looks great, but I also agree that you really need to either remove the interior of the plastic as indicated in the pic by RAZUR or drill some holes. The drive needs to breathe!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> I'll bite.
> How does it stay on for 9 hours during a power outage??


Good question. damn typing. I do need to get another UPS for this tivo, in the living room my tivo and tv stay on do to a UPS, kinda freaky when the rest of the hosue goves off and the tv stays on.

So you guys think it woulod be better to just have one say 120gb hard drive instead of a 40 and 80??? I had that 80 thats why i used it.

uptime is 3 days now and temp is only 40c or 104F, there is a small gap between the drive and plex, the plex is 1/8" so it is rigid and cheaper than aluminum. But aluminum would act like a heat sink. I may hack a hole in the bottom of it, near the motor.
Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

sk33t3r said:


> So you guys think it woulod be better to just have one say 120gb hard drive instead of a 40 and 80??? I had that 80 thats why i used it.


Without question IMO. However, there are many different views on the topic.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I ran to home depot and picked a piece of aluminum, 6 by 18 for $7, i used my plexiglas as my template and now have a metal hard drive backet, same as my plastic one except its metal, and my WD drives have a heat sink on the bottom of them so no heat issues to worry about.


----------

